# New 'Kid' in the Flock



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

This little guy was waiting & ready to eat with the others this evening.
He didn't seem to be skittish with me walking around like most of the newcomers are. 
If he sticks around, I'll keep my eye on him.

*Love* his flight feathers. I'm hoping to get a picture of him *in* flight. He's stunning.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I really like the white-winged ones, too. Can you feed your ferals from your hand? In the winter around here, it's pretty easy to get them to mob you but not so much in summer unless you keep at it.

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

LOL!

Cindy,
Have you ever been mobbed by your ferals?

*YES...* 


Great markings on your new pij, waiting for some more pics.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like my Libby. Sweet.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Really stunning. Love his colors.
I hope he sticks around.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> I really like the white-winged ones, too.
> 
> * *Can you feed your ferals from your hand?*
> 
> ...


* A select few Pidgey. 

** A few years ago all it took was for me to open the door & I felt like I was in a scene from Alfred Hitchcock's 'The Birds'.  
I'm serious, they would literally attack me. I couldn't hardly take a step without tripping over them.
At that time there were at least 100 pigeons that came to eat & the *all *greeted me at the door.

It really was a situation that was rapidly getting (or I should say, had gotten) out of control.




KIPPY said:


> LOL!
> 
> Cindy,
> * *Have you ever been mobbed by your ferals?*
> ...


* LOL!! 
 Looking back on it now, it's funny, but it wasn't very funny then.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is one STUNNING PIJ, Cindy!

Look forward to seeing him/her in "person" one of these days!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks (currently relaxing in his basket! Actually, "settled in" is a better description!  )


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The thing that strikes me about this beauty is how clean and "perfect" he looks. Feathers are nice and smooth and he looks healthy and happy.

Great shot Cindy. (I love the white wing tips too).


I have to add an "idiot" statement to this. When we first started working with pigeons, before I discovered Pigeon-life and found out what the different markings meant - like checker, blue bar, pied, etc),I always wrote a description of the bird in my notes. (I keep a journal on all that we get in.) For pigeons like yours my description would read: "Brindle, with white wing bars." I have no idea why brindle but at least I knew what I meant. Now, he would be "checker with white wing bars."


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a lovely bird, Cindy, I always enjoy those with white flights. Looks like a young bird.

Maggie, your description is fine in my book.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

He looks as though he just had a pedicure.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a healthy cutie! Congratulations on your new addition.  



Lady Tarheel said:


> I have to add an "idiot" statement to this. When we first started working with pigeons, before I discovered Pigeon-life and found out what the different markings meant - like checker, blue bar, pied, etc),I always wrote a description of the bird in my notes. (I keep a journal on all that we get in.) For pigeons like yours my description would read: "Brindle, with white wing bars." I have no idea why brindle but at least I knew what I meant. Now, he would be "checker with white wing bars."


That makes sense to me, Maggie....must be similar to brindle dogs, such as pits? My Mrs. Bird is a "brindle" too lol.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> The thing that strikes me about this beauty is how clean and "perfect" he looks. Feathers are nice and smooth and he looks healthy and happy.
> 
> Great shot Cindy. (I love the white wing tips too).
> 
> ...


That's great!! LOL.......we now have a new color for pigeons. Actually this bird would be a Dark Check w/white flights. That's a pretty snazzy looking bird there. I love the dark checks and the BB's and the BC's and the RC's and the............well, you get the picture. LOL I DO love a pretty dark check though and that's one there for sure. 
Maggie, I think you should publish your journal.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

lol Renee, now you have thrown me for a loop again with the "white flights". Ha - just kidding. Maybe I'll get the correct pigeon vernacular down pat - some day.  

I just noticed that I put "white wing bars" - meant "white wing tips" . See - can't even get it right even when I know better. Now, I'll have to go back and change the "tips" to "flights". Nah, I'll just keep it like it is - too much work! 

Seriously though, it does get confusing.


Cindy, sorry, didn't mean to get off the track of your lovely visitor.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

He is cute. Garye also had those white wing tips. They look great while they're in flight with those tips. I could always spot Garye easily that way. 

It's sort of like pigeon cuff links - it adds a bit of class to their suit. And Garye preferred white onyx.


----------

